# How to train an inside dog to be an outside dog



## ccaplinger (Jul 2, 2008)

We are hopefully moving later this month. We have owned our house for 12 years and have always had inside dogs. Now we are filing bankruptcy and giving up our house.

At the house that we are hoping to get, we will be able to keep our older, smaller dog inside. However, our Golden Retriever/Border Collie mix, 9 years old, we have to be put outside. The house has a fenced in back yard so she will have a large yard to run around in.

Has anyone had to put a dog outside that has always been inside? How do we train her not to bark, whine, and scratch at the door wanting in? She actually loves the outdoors and I think she will be okay after a while. However, I'm sure for the first month or so she will not want to stay outside.

How can we get her used to being an outside dog once we move?

Also, how do I get my husband to understand that it would be better for the whole family that she stays with us? She is like a child to us. We have had her longer than our children who are adopted. He would rather find her another home than to keep her outside. Of course, it would have to be a home that kept her inside. I would rather keep her even if she has to be outside. I don't think I could part with her.



Apparently there is some question why we can't keep her inside. The landlord won't let us. If we could, we would. However, it is really hard to find a rental home in the area we want in the size we want that will allow pets even small ones. We got lucky with this one that we can keep both dogs. I could probably find one that will allow us to keep both dogs. However, we will either pay a larger dollar amount deposit, it won't be the right size, will be too expensive or in the wrong area of town (we are trying to keep the kids in their school district).

And my husband doesn't want to keep her outside because he is afraid she won't get all the attention he usually gives her and that he feels she deserves. She is his dog.


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

If she's like a child to you than I would think you would want to do what's best for the dog. It soundls like you want to keep her to make you happy, but your husband wants to find her a home where she can be inside with the family to keep her happy. If that's the case, I have to side with your husband.

I'm not sure what the circumstances are that you can't let her inside (if she's 9 I can't imagine she's too rambunctions indoors), but if that's not an option than I would consider trying to re-home her. It would be hard for her to assimilate into a new home, but I think it'd be even harder for her to cope with not being able to be inside with the family she loves.

I'm sure this isn't what you wanted to hear so hopefully someone else will provide that for you.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

If he would rather find another home for her it sounds like she is like a child to just you, not "us". :/ Why can't you keep her inside? I mean, is the house one room? If you have room for one dog, you have room for two. If you don't have room for her inside she'll just be outside ALL the time and then when will you ever see her?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Honestly, I think a dog that has lived inside for 9 years needs to stay living inside. I have to side with your husband on this one.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

At 9 years old, realistically, your dog probably does not have a good chance of being adopted. Therefore, I think your best option is to make a really awesome outside area where YOU will be comfortable spending much of your free time with her- a screen porch (or screen tent, even!), plenty of shade and a mister, if it's going to be hot. I really would try and find a different rental situation though, or at least a landlord who is okay with her being inside SOME of the time. While I don't think it's ideal, if she can at least be inside in the evenings or when you're just socializing or around the house, it'll make the transition much, much easier on her.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Honestly, I think a dog that has lived inside for 9 years needs to stay living inside. I have to side with your husband on this one.


I agree. Can you imagine the stress and anxiety she will have when she sees her beloved family (and her canine companion) lounging around in the house and she is stuck outside and cannot understand why? I am sorry about your situation, I really am, but if you can find her a home where she can continue to live out her golden years indoors with people, that would be the most unselfish thing to do. JMHO.... Good luck.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree also Box.

I think it would be extremely hard on a 9 year old dog to go from an inside dog to an outside dog. She's used to being around you, having shelter from the elements, a comfy place to lie down, familiar sounds...

I know how hard it is to find a place that will allow large dogs, believe me! I have a APBT in a pitbull banned province as well! So I know the feeling.

Just as a thought, is there anyone in your family that lives nearby that she could live with? Like your parents, siblings, good friends? Someone that will care for her and she'll be allowed to live inside?

I don't want to sound rude or offensive, but this dog is 9 years old, there isn't much time left for her, I think it would be nice to make her last years comfortable and happy not full of lonliness and sadness.

Good luck to you and I hope you get everything sorted out!


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

ccaplinger said:


> And my husband doesn't want to keep her outside because he is afraid she won't get all the attention he usually gives her and that he feels she deserves. She is his dog.


If she is your husbands dog let him decide what is best for her.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It is absolutely, positivly WRONG to expect a senior dog that has lived INSIDE it's whole life to suddenly live outside or to rehome it. Pay the larger deposit to keep her inside and be done with it!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 4, 2007)

This post just makes me sick to my stomach. The simple fact is that she IS one of your children and that is that. Would you put a kid outside?

Im not trying to be mean but you need to consider the dog's feelings and your commitment to her. Dogs are not disposable and you need to find another house. I would say forget the school district and choose a lesser home if thats what it takes. Paint it and decorate it to make it nicer but you need to make a sacrifice somewhere OTHER than the dog.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Skyler said:


> This post just makes me sick to my stomach. The simple fact is that she IS one of your children and that is that. Would you put a kid outside?
> *
> Im not trying to be mean but you need to consider the dog's feelings and your commitment to her. Dogs are not disposable and you need to find another house. I would say forget the school district and choose a lesser home if thats what it takes*. Paint it and decorate it to make it nicer but you need to make a sacrifice somewhere OTHER than the dog.




these people lost their home for petes sake, im sure their trying to keep their kids sanity by not jerking them around to a new home AND a new school. Losing a home is VERY tramatic, im sure they have many other HUGE issues besides the dog to deal with.

Im sure money is tight, very tight. Having lost where im living several times i know that members of the family have to make sacrifices to stay together. The dog is a family member, she may have to live outside until they can get their life together. 

That said does the landlord live nearby? If not, just keep the dog inside anyway. Or keep her out for a while untill you can save up the deposit. It would only be temporary. 

It is you hubbys dog tho, but if you are married its "your" dog too. Just don't make any snap decisions


----------



## Skyler (Dec 4, 2007)

Criosphynx said:


> these people lost their home for petes sake, im sure their trying to keep their kids sanity by not jerking them around to a new home AND a new school. Losing a home is VERY tramatic, im sure they have many other HUGE issues besides the dog to deal with.


Try living in a military family for a while. You know, Im not scarred by moving from place to place to place. I went through a rough time and lost *everything* myself - all my furniture, money and had to change jobs because of a deceitful divorce.

I went through the divorce with two dogs to be cared for. Simple fact is that I chose to move into a lesser home where I could keep my dogs and sacrificed everything I could to make sure that happened. Funny, everyone turned out okay! 

I could have easily given them up but I made a commitment to them that I refused to break....unlike my ex. So when you talk about kids, dogs, losing everything and having the world come crashing down on you Ive been there. And its possible to make it happen.

So, "for petes sake" I say stand up and do what you have to do to keep the whole family intact. Its the *FAMILY* that matters (dogs included - especially to children!) and not the house...THAT is your rock. It amazes me how some folks expect the loyalty and love from their dogs but dont offer the same in return.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Skyler said:


> Try living in a military family for a while. You know, *Im not scarred by moving from place to place to place.* I went through a rough time and lost *everything* myself - all my furniture, money and had to change jobs because of a deceitful divorce.
> 
> I went through the divorce with two dogs to be cared for. Simple fact is that I chose to move into a lesser home where I could keep my dogs and sacrificed everything I could to make sure that happened. Funny, everyone turned out okay!
> 
> ...



Your used to it. Its probably very scary to someone who isn't.

They ARE keeping the family intact. 

I just feel your saying its ok to put the dogs needs over that of the entire family, including the children.

I just don't see the need to jump on these people.


----------



## Esther (Jul 2, 2008)

Recently my two indoor dogs moved somewhere where they can live outdoors. One of my dogs prefers living outdoors, the other one prefers to be where I am. I'm in the luxurous situation where I can let my dogs choose for themselves. I think you can train your dog a little, by getting him acquinted with living outdoors gradually for instance, make it a nice place where he makes many positive associations, feed him outdoors, play with him and so on. But ultimately your dog is going to like living outdoors, or not. I don't think that's something you can change. 
Compliments to you that you consider the wellbeinig of your dogs and good luck to you in this difficult situation!


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

i can understand how hard it is, the dog we are getting soon will have to be kept outside, even though she has always been an inside dog. i feel horrible for her but i dont want her to have to be moved to yet another home. im planning to set up the garage as an area i can spend a lot of time with her and sneak her inside as much as i can.


----------

